# Does everything correct. Gets killed!



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 12, 2011)

Saturday - 3/12/2011, 4:19pm ET
MANCHESTER, Md. (AP) - Officials say a Maryland man is dead after falling while trimming a tree.

The Carroll County Sheriff's Office says deputies were called to a Manchester home at a little after 11 a.m. Saturday.

The sheriff's office says 59-year-old Sidney Wayne Diehl of Westminster had been helping friends trim a large tree when the tree splintered and caught his harness. Det. Doug Epperson says that when rescue teams arrived they found Diehl pinned against the tree by his harness, which had tightened around him.

Epperson says Diehl was wearing a helmet and harness and appeared to be doing everything correctly. An autopsy will be conducted.

Anyone with information about the incident is asked to call the Carroll County Sheriff's Office at 410-386-2574.


(Copyright 2011 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.)


----------

